# 6 Hours of Rest...



## Underthebus (Feb 18, 2015)

"Not so fast, my friend! You need at least 6 hours of rest before driving again."

What the hell is this BS? I'm getting screwed out of earning my $50/hour guarantee right now because I had my driver app on all morning. Didn't drive a single person either.

Do any other rideshare companies pull this shit? How the hell does Lyft get the authority to tell people when they can and can't drive?


----------



## McGillicutty (Jan 12, 2015)

Underthebus said:


> "Not so fast, my friend! You need at least 6 hours of rest before driving again."
> 
> What the hell is this BS? I'm getting screwed out of earning my $50/hour guarantee right now because I had my driver app on all morning. Didn't drive a single person either.
> 
> Do any other rideshare companies pull this shit? How the hell does Lyft get the authority to tell people when they can and can't drive?


Interesting. Haven't seen that one yet. Were they trying to keep you from violating some kind of regulations? http://www.fmcsa.dot.gov/regulations/hours-service/summary-hours-service-regulations

BTW, could you please tell us the guaranteed hours offer in Austin? Days, hours, $/hr?


----------



## Underthebus (Feb 18, 2015)

I've been messaging a Lyft rep since I posted...

After Lyft accumulates 14 hours with the app turned on in driver mode, you are forced out until a full 6 hours has passed. I haven't encountered or heard of Uber or anyone else with this restriction, and the rep is claiming that it's a state law.


----------



## Underthebus (Feb 18, 2015)

McGillicutty said:


> BTW, could you please tell us the guaranteed hours offer in Austin? Days, hours, $/hr?


They're offering $50/hour this weekend through Monday morning for these times:

8 am - 10 am
4 pm - 7 pm
1 am - 3 am

Maintain 90% acceptance rate, stay in driver mode for 50 minutes/hour, and complete at least 1 trip each hour. Need to have been sent an e-mail to opt in to be included.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Underthebus said:


> They're offering $50/hour this weekend through Monday morning for these times:
> 
> 8 am - 10 am
> 4 pm - 7 pm
> ...


POST # 4 /@Underthebus : Requiring an

"Invite" to what MUST be the most fren-
zied event in ALL of Texas...and for TEN
days straight no less, is the Kind of Krazy
that only Kalanick Kraves. Sigh.

J. Zimmer: Your brain wants "back in".


----------



## Underthebus (Feb 18, 2015)

Looked at my driver summary from yesterday, and the illustration shows that I have about 7 full hours in driver mode, and the incomplete hours could add up to about 2 more, making a total of over 9 hours. Unfortunately, the bottom of the summary says I was in driver mode for over 10 hours. The rep told me that the time at the bottom of the summary is accurate, and that the illustration isn't. So I'm sure I was activated for under 14 hours between yesterday and this morning, but until a minute ago I couldn't activate again.

Asked the rep these questions -

Can you get me a real and accurate representation of the total exact time I was activated in driver mode? 
Can you show me the formula they use to calculate this time? 
Can you tell me whether they round up or down for incomplete hours? 
Will I have to take a screenshot of every time I activate/deactivate and weigh it against these summaries every day? 
Will Lyft acknowledge my information about these times if I present them to dispute their information? 
Can you ask Lyft to leave out their meaningless illustrations from my future summaries?

Found out they don't round up, and they won't give me any other information about how they got their total.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

It's for your own good. Without a six hour break you can only accumulate 14 hours total on the app before it'll shut you down.

Good rule IMHO. Cept if you go home n fall asleep n forget to turn it off. Then you only get afternoon to evening shift.

Seen it a few times. It was right most of the time.


----------



## Monica rodriguez (Nov 16, 2014)

Lyft requires you take a continuous break of 6 hours. 

Example: You turn on your app at 8am went off at 11am then turned back on 2pm so once you hit 8pm you will have to go off for straight 6 hours. So to work your guarantee go on 8-10 am then go back on at 4pm that way you squeezed in the 6 hour break and got your guarantee.


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

McGillicutty said:


> Interesting. Haven't seen that one yet. Were they trying to keep you from violating some kind of regulations? http://www.fmcsa.dot.gov/regulations/hours-service/summary-hours-service-regulations
> 
> BTW, could you please tell us the guaranteed hours offer in Austin? Days, hours, $/hr?


It is over on the Austin Forum, and I imagine the search function works pretty well too!
Man, I am old. I remember when folks worried about every bit.


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

Underthebus said:


> They're offering $50/hour this weekend through Monday morning for these times:
> 
> 8 am - 10 am
> 4 pm - 7 pm
> ...


Yeah I guess that is faster than searching for it yourself.


----------



## Underthebus (Feb 18, 2015)

scrurbscrud said:


> It's for your own good. Without a six hour break you can only accumulate 14 hours total on the app before it'll shut you down.
> 
> Good rule IMHO. Cept if you go home n fall asleep n forget to turn it off. Then you only get afternoon to evening shift.
> 
> Seen it a few times. It was right most of the time.


*sarcasm* Right, because it's the company's place to tell people when they can and can't drive, and they can gauge your ability to just by how long you have the app turned on.

Your situation is partially what I'm talking about.

Nevermind that I didn't even leave my house while I had it activated the next morning, or that they didn't bother programming it to accumulate deactivated hours, so you don't have to wait a full continuous 6 before activating driver mode again. This "safety feature" seems like another pretentious detail more than just compliance with state laws.

They need to modify it to take into account whether the driver moved and how much distance was covered while activated.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Underthebus said:


> *sarcasm* Right, because it's the company's place to tell people when they can and can't drive, and they can gauge your ability to just by how long you have the app turned on. Your situation is partially what I'm talking about.


No, it's basically against the law to drive longer than 12 hours. Lyft will allow a driver to clock no more than 14 hours total online without a 6 hour break. I personally think it's NEEDED. Some halfwits will drive for 16 or more hours straight. DONE it myself when biz is hot. And Uber allows it. Why? Because they don't give a **** about you or their pax.



> Nevermind that I didn't even leave my house while I had it activated the next morning, or that they didn't bother programming it to accumulate deactivated hours, so you don't have to wait a full continuous 6 before activating driver mode again. This "safety feature" seems like another pretentious detail more than just compliance with state laws.


Too bad they don't have an 'app on, driver really in bed' mode for you.



> They need to modify it to take into account whether the driver moved and how much distance was covered while activated.


I think their application on this matter works fine, except for those folks who leave the app on on Sat. and Sun. mornings at home, not driving, to catch the peak hour guarantee thresholds.


----------

